# What's your favorite Grass Starter?



## Comatoad (Jun 25, 2008)

Simply post who and why.^^

-Treecko
he's my fav. color (but aren't they all? ^^;) i like lizards and sceptiles tail is wicked awesome! 8)


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 26, 2008)

Bulbasaur
-It was my first (and probably only) female starter.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

Chiko!  She's really cute, and I used one in my Silver all-female team... she rocked.


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 26, 2008)

Turtwig, though I like all of them. Turtwig, though, is the only starter from the 4th Gen. that I really like.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 26, 2008)

Chikorita. Dunno why, she's just the coolest for me.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 26, 2008)

Bulbasaur. I just thought that the others were a little bland. :/


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 26, 2008)

Treecko, cause my Sceptile is my level 100 kick butt Pokemon.


----------



## Deathguise (Jun 26, 2008)

Its a close thing between turtwig and sceptile, but turtwig wins for the lumbering awesomeness of Torterra.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 26, 2008)

Chikorita is the cutest damn thing ever. And picking her made GSC way more challenging and fun. And her evolutions _stayed_ cute, and I think she's the only starter to do that.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 26, 2008)

Bulbasaur it's my favorite grass Pokemon period actually. I always had a fonding to toads.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 26, 2008)

Bulbasaur, definatly. He's the only one who doesn't scream GREEN. Plus, he is, how you say, cute?


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 26, 2008)

Treecko PWNZ!


----------



## Kaito (Jun 26, 2008)

Not a fan of any of the others, so I shall say Bulbasaur~


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

Bellsprout is the best starter EVER!!  What? Say what? You're not a starter Pokemon? Oh fuddlesticks. Then I'll say Oddish! Er, uh, Turtwig!


----------



## Athasan (Jun 26, 2008)

I like both Treecko and Turtwig (Treecko for dragon-ness, Turtwig for ground-ness), but my favorite would have to be Chikorita. She's got my overall favorite evolution line of the lot--I like Meganium too, and Bayleef isn't too bad.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 26, 2008)

_Chikorita is the cutest damn thing ever. And picking her made GSC way more challenging and fun. And her evolutions stayed cute, and I think she's the only starter to do that._
*Dannichu is so right*

_Chikorita_ 4life
It is so cute...and it's evolutions are my favouite starter evolutions for all the starters...and it is just so extremely...well...cool...well...this...is...the...last...comment...for...NOW...!!!


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2008)

I love them all except Turtwig, since Turtwig kind of creeps me out, but my favorite would probably be Bulbasaur. I started with it in Red and Blue every time I played them, and it's the cutest in my opinion.


----------



## STEELIXMANIAC (Jun 26, 2008)

Without a doubt, Chikorita. I've loved the Chikorita line ever since G/S/C.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 26, 2008)

Chikorita, it sounds like Margherita. |D


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Jun 26, 2008)

Bulbasaurrrr. So cute and fun to draw, though some of the old art makes it look a bit evil. XD; Treecko's also one of my faves, though I don't like its evos much.


----------



## Nimravus (Jun 26, 2008)

Bulbasaur. Didn't particularly care for any of the others. I liked Sceptile a bit, but did not like Chikorita at all.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 26, 2008)

Bulbasaur

I have a freaking box full of them on leafgreen
I love them all to bits ;-;


----------



## Timmy (Jun 26, 2008)

Bulbasaur.

None of the others have ever appealed to me at all.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jun 26, 2008)

I always liked Chikorita. I'm a sucker for cute things. And he has one heck of an awesome shiny.

And I kinda like Turtwig too, but not as much.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 26, 2008)

Bublasaur. And no, not because Sand started with one, because it's made of pure awesome.


----------



## Peegeray (Jun 26, 2008)

chikorita
it's cute :(
plus meganium is cool


----------



## Eifie (Jun 26, 2008)

Chikorita, definitely. It's so cute...and so are its evolutions.


----------



## random02 (Jun 26, 2008)

I chose Bulbasaur. It's the only starter who's first form has to types to it.  It's also original.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 26, 2008)

Bulbasaur. It's cute, it's part poison, it's my partner on PMD2, and it was the first Pokemon I ever started with. <3


----------



## Sansha (Jun 26, 2008)

Treecko, he's just adorable.  Plus I still have a plushie of him lying around in my room from one of my past birthdays.


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't really like the grass starters in general...
My favorite is Chikorita, though. So cute!


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 26, 2008)

I like all of the Grass starters. <3 But my favourite is Turtwig.


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jun 26, 2008)

Bulbasaur, Chikorita being a close second.

Picked Bulbasaur over Chikorita because I've actually had the chance to start a game with it.  Sadly, I never played G/S/C.


----------



## magic_eevee (Jun 26, 2008)

probrally a chikorita for 1st place.
why? cuz it's cute (seeing as i'm a girl) 
and quite easy to draw.
2nd place would be bulbasaur 
and 3rd place would be turtwig.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 27, 2008)

Treecko. My first video game Pokemon, and one of the only offensive grasses out there. Look at those _blades_ of Sceptile's *drools all over Rescuer the Sceptile*


----------



## Darksong (Jun 27, 2008)

Chikorita! It's hard to explain it, but it just appeals to me. The thing that always makes me wonder is why it's male more often than female...
Anyway... Whee, Chikorita :)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jun 27, 2008)

I like Treecko just... because. It's my favorite out of all of its evolutions, for no apparent reason. Maybe because it's all one solid color? Not to mention the fact that I can't think of any other gecko Pokemon.


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Jun 27, 2008)

Treecko and Chikorita, I love 'em both. <3

Honestly, I can't choose one. I have more good memories with Chikorita (I beat Bugsy on Crystal using one ALONE), but Treecko's cooler.


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jun 27, 2008)

Treeko is awsome! Chikorita is cute. Bulbasaur and Turtwig are pixelized freaks of nature. >_>


----------



## @lex (Jun 27, 2008)

Nothing will ever beat Chikorita. I love the li'l thing *hugs air*


----------



## Adriane (Jun 27, 2008)

Treeeeeecko.


----------



## The Alpha Banana (Jun 27, 2008)

I like Turtwig, because I like its evolutions.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 27, 2008)

Turtwig, followed by bulbasaur and then treecko.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 27, 2008)

I do like all of them and oh, it's a difficult decision. But I'll say Chikorita because it was the first Pokemon I ever picked. (Silver was my first game) Although I really do like Treeko too, mostly because it evolves into Grovyle, which is one of the coolest starter evolutions ever.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 27, 2008)

Treecko, because its evolutions are awesome. Grovyle is, like, the coolest grass Pokemon ever, and Sceptile is extremely useful with False Swipe, Leaf Blade, and Leech Seed. I have a Treecko who I've breed Dragonbreath and Crunch on, which makes Treeckos even more awesome.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jun 27, 2008)

TURTWIG FOR THE WIN!


----------



## Kinova (Jun 27, 2008)

Uh, Bulbasaur, I think. I used to love it so much back when there was only 150 to choose from. When we were making hand puppets in year/grade one, I made a Bulbasaur one. x3 Though it's bulb was annoyingly awkward.

Close second is probably Turtwig, who I've become quite fond of latey.


----------



## Qwilfish (Jun 28, 2008)

Treecko, as Sceptile was my first Lv.100 in Ruby. Not first ever Lv.100, but meh.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

Turtwig because it becomes part ground. And it's cool


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 4, 2018)

Chiko, Chiko, CHIKORITA!
<3

Just look how cute and squishy and happy it looks! :D
*
AND IT BECOMES AN AWESOME DINOSAUR WITH HEALING POWERS!*

And Chikorita is just an amazing little pokemon >w<;;;


----------



## Stormrycon (Sep 29, 2018)

Rowlet, because I like birds but there is no choice for that so Treecko, then.


----------

